# Wireless Hotspot



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

My iPad is WiFi only. I got sick of not being able to use it while parked, so I picked up a wireless hotspot at AT&T yesterday.

An added bonus is I can offer riders free WiFi. One girl already used it last night. She really appreciated it since she didn't have data on her phone. I get a lot of foreign passengers who don't have international data plans. I'm sure it will be a hit with them as well.

Another benefit I discovered this morning is that it gets better reception in Downtown LA than Uber's data carrier. Was sitting in a favorite spot and had two requests time out from reception issues. I connected the Uber phone to the hotspot and the third request went through flawlessly.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

All McDonald, Krispy Kreme, KFC and 50% of all Cafe's here offer wifi. Most dont need a code to share so at many all you need to do is park outside.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> All McDonald, Krispy Kreme, KFC and 50% of all Cafe's here offer wifi. Most dont need a code to share so at many all you need to do is park outside.


Uber drivers often hang out at the popular McDonalds and Starbucks until they get a ping. I'd like to be able to park wherever and use it.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

UC, 

Are you running Waze ( or any other GPS ) on the Ipad?
What's the monthly charge on the hotspot from AT&T? 

I'm also stuck with a wifi only Ipad, but was going to purchase 
a new Ipad with 4G. Depending on the mobile hotspot costs, I may go 
either way.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

They added it to my cell account. It's $50 a month. The unit was 99 cents with a two year contract. They hit you for sales tax on the full retail price. Total paid to walk out with it was like $19. 

The WiFi only iPad doesn't have GPS that follows you like an 4G iPad or iPhone, so you can't run GPS.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Looks like I'm going with the IPad Air 4G LTE with a AT&T Data-connect plan ( plans were cheaper
than I thought, but require a 2 year contract ).
My friend runs Waze on his Ipad ( older 4G model ) using a cd mount and its almost like a
poor man's Tesla S touch console.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

With the 4G models you can run the Lyft and or Sidecar apps on them. Would love to have the big screen. I might sell my Wi-Fi iPad 3 and get the 4G mini. I think I can add it to my current ATT unlimited data plan for another $10.00 per month.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> With the 4G models you can run the Lyft and or Sidecar apps on them.


How does that work with calling the rider?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah, doesn't seem that it would work does it?

I had read of people doing it though. Not sure how.

I wonder what would happen if you ran the app on your phone and the iPad simultaneously?


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

Once u get the wireless hotspot, is there a reason to still have a data plan on your phone? I hate paying for internet access in so many ways.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I'm with GJ. How many data plans must a person endure. My very first frickin' day driving FUberX I had a (waaaaay entitled) client ask for it and while I can easily do this w/ my Galaxy Nexus (rooted) I don't need the anxiety of bill-shock. Or the added expense of a MiFi. Leave that to FUber Black I say!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> Looks like I'm going with the IPad Air 4G LTE with a AT&T Data-connect plan ( plans were cheaper
> than I thought, but require a 2 year contract ).
> My friend runs Waze on his Ipad ( older 4G model ) using a cd mount and its almost like a
> poor man's Tesla S touch console.


They just announced release prices on the Tesla S here in Australia - I never thought I would want to own an electric car before seeing that one!


----------

